# Steelites



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if steelites stretch? Their multiplait tails must be their weakest link, so, do they stretch more than the tail, before the tail breaks. The multiplait rope is fine on a rising tide, because it's taken in on the drum end, stoppered, and turned on the bits. This gives it a lot of play. The steelite is on the drum and hence no play.

I hate steelites!!!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Eurocable seem to have plenty to say on 'Dyneema', Duncan. Not my bag, of course.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

If Steelites and Dyneema are effectively one and the same, then they stretch by +/-3% in normal conditions. Regardless of height of tide, if the ropes are tended correctly, there shouldn't be an issue regarding stretch.
Relying on stretch to avoid tending (any type of) ropes in a tidal berth is like playing with fire!


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Orbitaman said:


> Relying on stretch to avoid tending (any type of) ropes in a tidal berth is like playing with fire!


Relying on stretch was not the question, and the above supposition is crazy! The ropes are constantly monitored, especially on a rising tide, never mind storm force winds. What I wanted to know was, how taut do I allow the steelite to become before slackening? How much stretch before breaking the tail.

Hi David V, if you see this post. Yes, I've googled them, asked mates and bosuns re the above, and still no definitive answer. I've been working as a pierworker(linesman)/nigh****chman for the last 14 years, haven't had one line break on me yet. Last night, HW, no probs, relax.

My dislike of steelites is from the linesman point of view. Hauling in, chippy paying out fast, wham! riding turn, almost over the side, palms on both hands burned by heaving line. I had a few near misses.

The above comes courtesy of a few 'low fliers' under my belt. Time now for bed.

regards
Duncs


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

duncs said:


> Relying on stretch was not the question, and the above supposition is crazy! The ropes are constantly monitored, especially on a rising tide, never mind storm force winds. What I wanted to know was, how taut do I allow the steelite to become before slackening? How much stretch before breaking the tail.
> 
> Hi David V, if you see this post. Yes, I've googled them, asked mates and bosuns re the above, and still no definitive answer. I've been working as a pierworker(linesman)/nigh****chman for the last 14 years, haven't had one line break on me yet. Last night, HW, no probs, relax.
> 
> ...


As previously noted Steelites/Dyneema stretch about 3% only. We have been advised by the manufacturer that if the eye has been correctly spliced, the eye/splice does not create a weak point.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for that O. As a rule of thumb, for the taut steelite, I use the 5 12 13 triangle, so if 5 goes to 6, there is not a lot of change on the 13. So 3% gives a bit of leeway.

Rgds
Duncs


----------

